
Ashley Madison was mostly men - zabramow
http://www.businessinsider.com/ashley-madison-almost-no-women-2015-8
======
heapcity
1492 women checked messages; 9700 women responded to messages.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
The article is brief. But for those who don't read it, you need to understand
what this comment means. It's "incredible", so you might be reluctant to
interpret it the "logical" way. But the simple reading is the correct one.

According to the article, only 1,492 women in the database had ever checked
their messages on the site, compared to 20 million men.

According to the article, only 9,700 women ever responded to a message from
another person on the site, compared to almost 6 million men.

Put that way, the release of this information was doing the men a favor. There
apparently was "no there there". With stats like that, the whole thing seems
to be nothing more than a scheme to separate men from their money, offering
virtually nothing in return. Approximately 1000:1 ratio of active men to
active women!

Edit: don't just read the Business Insider ripoff, click thru to the actual
article. It's much better.

~~~
mistermumble
Yes, the original article is much more informative.

For convenience: [http://gizmodo.com/almost-none-of-the-women-in-the-ashley-
ma...](http://gizmodo.com/almost-none-of-the-women-in-the-ashley-madison-
database-1725558944)

------
smoyer
This really shouldn't be a surprise ... and it mirrors leaked data from other
"adult" social media sites (e.g. AFF).

------
FloNeu
A fool and his baggy/money will be soon seperated :D

------
rdlecler1
Isn't this fraud?

